# lahmes netzwerk



## vinc5nt (30. Oktober 2002)

Hi ho.
also ich hab ein netzwerk bestehend aus einem switch(100mbit) + prestige router und 3 PCs wobei nur 2 von denen interessant sind . 
der eine PC ist eher als user gedacht, er läuft mit XP, der andere PC soll wie ein server funktionieren aber trotzdem auch ein user sein ... wie auch immer auf jedenfall ist bei ihm eine ganze partition freigegeben die von allen benutztern benutzt werden können soll. Das funzt auch ist ja auch ein einfaches netzwerk nur ist es finde ich irgendwie alles sehr lahm und er scheint auch von zeit zu zeit die verbindung zu kappen und das nervt gehörig. was ich mit verbindung kappen meine ist, dass ich schon noch im netzwerk bin und auch ins internet kann nur braucht er irgendwie länger um die netzwerkumgebung herstellen zu können ... wie kann man das beschleunigen .. ich hab bei win 2000 prof mal gesehen dass da wie bei einem DFÜ netzwerk die verbindung hergestellt wird und dann auch unten rechts in der ecke steht. Geht sowas auch in XP und würde das was bringen ... und was sollte man machen um eine konstante verbindung haben zu können ? 

danke


----------



## galdasc (31. Oktober 2002)

high

zum "lahmen Netzwerk":
soweit ich weis, kann es einen gewissen speedzuwachs bringen, wenn man bei jeder netzwerkkarte den speed festeinstellt (eigenschaften von der netztwerkkarte --> speed auf 100 MB/fullduplex). hat bei mir VIEL gebracht.

zum "DFÜ netzwerk symbol":
die netzwerkverbindung besteht, wenn du sie nicht deaktiviert hast, seit dem start von windows. du kannst bei winXP soweit ich weis (ich hab nur Win2k drauf, habs aber auch gesehen bei WinXP), auch diese symbol herholen. bei win2k geht es so (winXP dürfte analog dazu gehen):
   start --> Einstellungen --> Netzwerk- und DFÜverbindungen --> Netzwerkverbindung auswählen --> auf dem register "allgemein" steht ganz unten: "Symbol bei Verbindung in der taskleiste anzeigen". wenn das aktiviert ist, erscheint das symbol.

und was meinst du mit "Netzwerkumgebung herstellen"???

bye

hoffe geholfen zu haben...


----------



## vinc5nt (4. November 2002)

was würde das dann eigentlich bringen wenn ich die verbindung auf den desktop tun würde ?  ich weiß nicht warum der das gemacht hat, aber ich weiß dass dessen netzwerk geil läuft .
mit netzwerkumgebung herstellen meinte ich, dass er sich erstmal ohne direkt auf die netzwerkumgebung raufgeklickt zu haben, gar keine netzwerkumgebung herstellt. Ich kann zwar ins internet und so, was heisst das netwerk läuft, aber trotzdem scheint die netzwerkumgebung nochmal irgend wie anders zu laufen, d.h. er muss sich wohl anmelden oder so, was er vielleicht erst macht wenn auf ihn oder er auf welche in der Umgebung zugreift. Auf jedenfall tut er das nicht von allein und d.h. dass zwar alles funzt nur dauert es irgendwie lange. 
würde es was bringen wenn ich diese netzwerkverbindung (verlinkung) (ganz oben erwähnt) in autostart einfügen würde ? 


danke


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (9. November 2002)

In TweakXP gibt es eine Funktion um das Netzwerk zubeschleunigen, indem verhindert wird, dass der Client den Remote Rechner auf geplante Tasksüberprüft. Hier der komplette Text:
Click!


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (20. November 2002)

@vinc5nt:
Also die Netzwerkumgebung auf den Desktop oder in den Autostart zu legen, bringt denk ich nichts..   !!!
Starte mal beide rechner neu, und pinge vom XP auf den "Server" !!(Start-Zubehör-Eingabeaufforderung und schreibe  
*ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx* (die x. stehen für die ip)
Was kommen da für Zeit-Werte?? Sollten unter 1ms liegen!
Geht denn das Internet normal schnell, oder ist das auch langsam?
Gruß, Christian


----------



## eViLaSh (25. November 2002)

ich nehm mal an ,das die zugriffszeit, der festplatte vom server langsam ist...


----------



## vinc5nt (25. November 2002)

So ich hab meinen PC jetzt nochmal neu gemacht und die positive Überraschung war an all dem krahm (zu tweakXP ... kann ich nicht unbedingt weiterempfehlen  hat alles endgültig verlangsamt) dass das netzwerk jetzt wieder einigermaßen normal schnell läuft. 
Die Internetverbindung (die ja auch über das netzwerk,d.h. switch geht) ist richtig schnell, also so wie immer. 
Ich denke mal dass der zugriff auf den Server, wirklich "nur" durch die doch schon in die Jahre gekommende hardware so in den Keller gerissen wird. 
naja "z.Zt." schein alles wieder normal zu funtzen ... was mich aber nochmal interessiert ist ob Profis denn irgendwie was besonders einstellen in firmennetzwerken z.b. 

danke


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (25. November 2002)

was hast denn fürn server?? also prozessor...


----------



## vinc5nt (27. November 2002)

das ist kein richtiger server.  leider.  ist nur mein 2pc der auch als spielepc für freunde fungiert  

duron650
256 sdram 
gfroce2mx 
und 2festplatten, die aber ersetzt werden sollen.

Ach da könnte ich gleich nochmal fragen was man da denn holen sollte wenn ich ne server-pc kombi haben möchte. d.h. Lüfter (schön leise bei 20db) für cpu und gfxcard, netzteil, festplatte (schöngroß schnell und günstig ) am besten ne schnäppchen zusammensetzung muss nicht so ober toll sein nur günstig und leise ... ist ja immerhin nur der 2pc ... vielleicht hat da ja gerade jmd jüngst erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## generalgodlike (13. Februar 2003)

so...
Das beste ist sowieso ein Linux rechner als Server, was besseres gibt es garnicht! Wenn du ein zu lahmes netzwerk hast würde ich dir empfehlen auf jedem rechner das gleiche Betriebssytem zu haben, denn um so mehr verschiedene Systeme du hast um so langsamer ist das LAN!

cu generalgodlike


----------



## Slizzzer (25. Februar 2003)

Ähm, wie greifst Du denn auf den "Server" zu? Über die Netzwerkumgebung?
Verbinde doch ein Netzwerklaufwerk mit der Freigabe des Servers. Diese Verbindung wird dann beim Start des Clients wieder hergestellt.
Wartezeit entsteht so nicht.


----------



## vinc5nt (22. Juni 2003)

watt issen ein netzwerklaufwerk? und würde es dabei die anderne PCs stören wenn der server mal nicht an ist? Könnten sie dann nicht hochfahren oder so ? / sich anmelden ?


----------



## Slizzzer (23. Juni 2003)

Hi!

Ein Netzwerklaufwerk ist im Prinzip die Zuordnung eines Laufwerksbuchstaben zu einem freigegebenen Verzeichnis des Servers.
Dieses Laufwerk erscheint dann im "Arbeitsplatz".
Um ein Netzwerklaufwerk zu erstellen, öffne die Netzwerkumgebung und klicke Dich bis zu dem Verzeichnis auf dem Server, welches Du verbinden möchtest. Gehe nun mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Verzeichnis und wähle "Netzwerklaufwerk zuordnen". Wähle einen Buchstaben und den Punkt "Beim Start wieder herstellen".

Wenn der Server mal down ist, wirst Du nur eine Meldung erhalten, dass die Netzwerkresource nicht verfügbar ist und die Frage, ob beim nächsten Start wieder ein Versuch der Verbindung gestartet werden soll.

Hochfahren können trotzdem alle Rechner, es sei denn es sind sogenannte "Discless clients", also Rechner ohne eigene Festplatte.
Die kommen in kleinen und privaten Netzen eher selten vor.


----------

